# What You Guys Think About This Setup?



## VapeSnow (8/8/14)

Im loving it!!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Danny (8/8/14)

@VapeSnow Love it, exactly what Im planning for my magma. Question for you though, how is the fire button on the fury-s does it wobble a bit or anything?


----------



## VapeSnow (8/8/14)

@Danny. Slight slight Wobble but that sou that the unit can balance. Button is awesome fires every time and never sticks . Awesome mod and you going to love it with the magma.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (8/8/14)

Hey I know that drip tip... Nice setup you got there. How's the Uncle Junks?


----------



## VapeSnow (8/8/14)

Uncle junks is the best. To be honest haven't had better. Really!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/8/14)

Where did you source the Uncle Jacks?


----------

